# My Galeodes araneoides (Camel spider) has arrived.



## basin79 (Aug 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 7 | Love 4


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 16, 2017)

It started eating like three minutes after you got it in the tank!? I knew they were aggressive, but wow


----------



## basin79 (Aug 16, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> It started eating like three minutes after you got it in the tank!? I knew they were aggressive, but wow


Mantids, pedes, beetles, T's etcetera all do that. I rehoused my Theraphosa blondi the other day and within a minute she was tucking into a cricket.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 16, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Mantids, pedes, beetles, T's etcetera all do that. I rehoused my Theraphosa blondi the other day and within a minute she was tucking into a cricket.


Huh. My salamanders might have (I didn't try because I wanted them to settle in--this is good to know), but my whipspider would certainly not have touched food for at least several hours after shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 16, 2017)

Awesome pick up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 16, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Huh. My salamanders might have (I didn't try because I wanted them to settle in--this is good to know), but my whipspider would certainly not have touched food for at least several hours after shipping.


Ah yes. Some inverts just want to be left alone. Many though love the opportunity to feed. It certainly makes me happy as it means they had a not too bad journey and it gets them hydrated too.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 16, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Awesome pick up.


Aye. They're phenomenal.


----------



## keks (Aug 16, 2017)

She/he/it is sooo exceptional! And it is sooo cute when it's digging ^^ . 
Do they eat their prey in a similar way a scorpion does? They are not venomous as far as I know, but they can bite very bad, can't they? And they become huge ...o.o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 16, 2017)

keks said:


> She/he/it is sooo exceptional! And it is sooo cute when it's digging ^^ .
> Do they eat their prey in a similar way a scorpion does? They are not venomous as far as I know, but they can bite very bad, can't they? And they become huge ...o.o


They chew their food like a scorpion yes. Just a lot quicker. They aren't venomous and their bite is greatly exaggerated. I'd sooner get a nip of that gorgeous girl than Pandora.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 16, 2017)

Galeodes araneoides feeding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Aug 16, 2017)

4K pic video.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## chanda (Aug 16, 2017)

She's gorgeous!!! I've never kept that species before - just the locally-caught (for me) California and Arizona species - but I've noticed that they don't usually live very long in captivity. What kind of setup do you have for this one? Have you kept solifugids before? How long did they live?


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 16, 2017)

basin79 said:


> New invert. Galeodes araneoides aka Camel spider.


She's a little bulldozer!

I've heard that camel spiders can be hard to keep, that they often die in captivity. I hope it works out well for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 16, 2017)

I believe the reason camel spiders tend to live such a short time in captivity is that most species are adapted to being dormant most of the year in the wild, and only come out for a few weeks or months each year when it's slightly wetter and cooler around. See the pinned thread about solifuges. I assume it's something along the lines of their bodies get, say, six months of active life, but in the wild it would be spread out over at least three years, because they're inactive most of the year.
There was someone on here who successfully bred them, but I don't know how that ended up turning out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 17, 2017)

chanda said:


> She's gorgeous!!! I've never kept that species before - just the locally-caught (for me) California and Arizona species - but I've noticed that they don't usually live very long in captivity. What kind of setup do you have for this one? Have you kept solifugids before? How long did they live?


The first video I posted shows her set up.

I have kept a couple many years ago but they where adult when they arrived. Lasted a few weeks.


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 17, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I have kept a couple many years ago but they where adult when they arrived. Lasted a few weeks.


They are really cool arachnids.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 17, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> I believe the reason camel spiders tend to live such a short time in captivity is that most species are adapted to being dormant most of the year in the wild, and only come out for a few weeks or months each year when it's slightly wetter and cooler around. See the pinned thread about solifuges. I assume it's something along the lines of their bodies get, say, six months of active life, but in the wild it would be spread out over at least three years, because they're inactive most of the year.
> There was someone on here who successfully bred them, but I don't know how that ended up turning out.


I've read the sticky. It's fantastic. 

It appears in a "normal" captive environment they live out their lives without any breaks. No hibernation just flat out. 

Some of those that have reproduced their natural seasonal environment have had some fantastic results which is tremendous.


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 17, 2017)

Congrats on your new addition. I hope this doesn't mean you will stop posting pics of your Sicarius...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 17, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Congrats on your new addition. I hope this doesn't mean you will stop posting pics of your Sicarius...


Definitely not. Although he's pretty secretive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 17, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Definitely not. Although he's pretty secretive.


Good point, he's more of a favorite for  me, is he named btw...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 17, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Good point, he's more of a favorite for  me, is he named btw...


Nope. I only have 2 named inverts. My Hymenopus coronatus is called Hippo. She came to me as an adult who was named by her previous owner.

My Mastigoproctus giganteus is named Clubber Lang.


----------



## keks (Aug 17, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Galeodes araneoides feeding.


Yeah, the last picture would give a great poster. So about 80x80 cm , hanging in the living room above the couch .
Is it known how long this spiders live in nature?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 17, 2017)

keks said:


> Yeah, the last picture would give a great poster. So about 80x80 cm , hanging in the living room above the couch .
> Is it known how long this spiders live in nature?


I think they can live a few years in nature due to them hibernating. In captivity they're probably as active as the same amount they just miss the down time that they get through hibernation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 17, 2017)

I read a monograph about solifuges a while back--thrilling stuff, let me tell you--and it didn't really have lifespan information, so I suspect it's not known for most, if any, species. I think it did say they usually reproduce once in their life, though (not sure how that's known if lifespan info isn't).
@wizentrop do you have anything to add (if you're still around), other than what's in the pinned thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 18, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Galeodes araneoides. Breakfast is served.


LOL, she found the cricket before I did.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## keks (Aug 18, 2017)

What are this pumping moves from her abdomen? Is this a swallowing move, or does she pump some liquid into the cricket? 
It's a great animal .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 18, 2017)

keks said:


> What are this pumping moves from her abdomen? Is this a swallowing move, or does she pump some liquid into the cricket?
> It's a great animal .


It's just how they work from what I've seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertsandOi (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm counting ten legs! I know the front ones aren't legs though. Do they have some sort of antennaeform pedipalps? I never knew this about them.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 20, 2017)

Nick H said:


> I'm counting ten legs! I know the front ones aren't legs though. Do they have some sort of antennaeform pedipalps? I never knew this about them.


Yes, those front "legs" are actually sensory pedipalps. That's why you always see them stretched out in front.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

Anyone know who sells camel spiders in the US?


----------



## InvertsandOi (Aug 20, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Yes, those front "legs" are actually sensory pedipalps. That's why you always see them stretched out in front.


So cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

